# Tsunami-Spammer



## Fidul (5 Januar 2005)

Lange hat es nicht gedauert. In Lagos ist man offensichtlich sehr flexibel und paßt die übliche Masche schnell an. Im Folgenden einige bearbeitete Beispiele, die auf www.419Eater.com gepostet wurden:

1. "Indonesische Tsunami-Opfer" mit Bankkonto auf Malta bitten um Hilfe:


> > Received: from [*216.139.169.227*] (account [email protected])
> >   by mail01.infosat.net (CommuniGate Pro WebUser 4.1.Cool with HTTP id 579071515;
> >   Mon, 03 Jan 2005 17:37:16 +0200
> > From: "Tsunami Victims Aids Appeal" <[email protected]>
> ...


Na klar doch. Ich wußte gar nicht, daß das Beben Sumatra nach Westafrika verschoben hat. Bloß gut, daß das Internetcafe noch steht.

2. "Asiatische Hilfsorganisation" möchte Geld per Western Union:


> > From: "SOLID FOUNDATION HUMANITARY ORGANISATION ASIA" <[email protected]>
> > To: [email protected]
> > Subject: FROM SOLID FOUNDATION HUMANITARY ORGANISATION ASIA
> > Date: Wed, 29 Dec 2004 03:40:20 +0200
> ...


Für einen kleinen Anteil an der Beute wird das Geld sicher auch in Lagos ausgezahlt...

3. Erbschleicher gesucht!
Teile der Mail sind aus einer Meldung kopiert: http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory?id=360703


> > Received: from [*81.199.85.161*] by web40723.mail.yahoo.com via HTTP;
> >   Tue, 04 Jan 2005 01:20:10 PST
> > Date: Tue, 4 Jan 2005 01:20:10 -0800 (PST)
> > From: Mohammed Buba <[email protected]>
> ...


Das ist die alte next-of-kin Variante, fast so häufig wie Trunkboxen oder überbezahlte Verträge.

Und nun ein absolut widerliches Format. :evil: 

4. Antwort auf eine Suchmeldung auf einer schwedischen Website:


> > Received: from [*216.139.176.60*] by web20427.mail.yahoo.com via HTTP;
> >   Sat, 01 Jan 2005 23:11:01 PST
> > Date: Sat, 1 Jan 2005 23:11:01 -0800 (PST)
> > From: dafiewharen andy <[email protected]>
> ...


Mittlerweile wurde dieses in Thailand vermißte vierjährige Mädchen leider dort nur noch tot gefunden. Die Helfer in Schweden sind übrigens fassungslos über die Menge derartiger betrügerischer Nachrichten, die jetzt bei ihnen eintreffen.


----------



## A John (6 Januar 2005)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Lange hat es nicht gedauert. [....]


Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die erste Sichtung eines "Flutopfer- Dialers".
Ganz spontan fällt mir da schon der eine oder andere "Spezialist" ein, der sich für so etwas begeistern kann.

Gruss A. John


----------



## jupp11 (6 Januar 2005)

Die rosarote Brille:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,335466,00.html


> Wirrköpfe, Voyeure und Abzocker halten sich dagegen weitgehend zurück.


die realistische  Sicht:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/54823


> Jede größere Katastrophe ruft die Trittbrettfahrer auf den Plan. Auch Kriminelle fühlen sich offenbar bemüßigt, einen Teil der Spendengelder für ihre Zwecke abzuzweigen. In Spam-Mails mit der bekannten typischen Diktion der Nigeria-Connection werden Anwender aufgefordert, sich per E-Mail mit einer angeblichen Hilfsorganisation in Verbindung zu setzen. In anderen Mails wird gleich eine Kontoverbindung in den Niederlanden genannt; dort halten sich viele Mitglieder der Nigeria-Bande auf. Eine Internet-Suche nach den in solchen Mails genannten Hilfsorganisationen bringt keine näheren Informationen über die Urheber, sondern lediglich Warnungen vor betrügerischen Machenschaften.


j.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (17 Januar 2005)

einen der TsunamiSpammer hat´s jetzt erwischt:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,337120,00.html


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64534


> Betrüger wollen Hinterbliebene von Tsunami-Opfern prellen


cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (4 Oktober 2005)

*Tsunami-Opfern prellen*

s. auch *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=116043#116043*


----------

